# official vegas league sign-up



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

For those of you that will be participating in the vegas league sign up here.

Rules:

- This will be a singles league. Each shooter is on his own until after the 10 weeks are over

- Each shooter must submit at least 1 placement score before Monday, January 11, 2010. It would be better if you would be able to submit 2 scores, so the average can be taken.

- Along with each score, a picture of the target afterwards. If no camera have a parent post in the thread as a witness

- Cheating: We can't stop anyone from cheating. We're going to have to use the honor system guys/gals. The pictures should ensure nobody completely lies about thier score.

- The first official week of shooting will begin on Monday January 11 and go through midnight on Sunday January 17. Therefore you need to shoot 1 round per week.

- Each week all the shooters will turn in a score. After the 10 weeks any ties will be decided with another round.

- The league will last for a period of 10 weeks. After 10 weeks, the top 3 teams and 5 individuals will be recognized.

- If you know you can't shoot during a week, let me know. You will be able to shoot ahead if necessary.

- If you sign up here, we're assuming you will be able to commit to this for 10 weeks.

either pm me with the scores or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I guess I'm the first to sign up!

I have a 450 Vegas league every week, where we shoot 1.5 vegas rounds. Can I count the first 300 on it as the score? The picture of the target might be a bit skewed, but I think it will work.

Man, I really hope this gets off of the ground...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm in too, i got a 296 16x for the first placer round. I'll get pics up as soon as i find my camera


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

What about the target?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> What about the target?


What do you want to know?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

how do we get a vegas target?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if you can't get one at a local range you may have to order them online


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i'm in for sure. ordered the vegas targets today, so they'll be here within a week.


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

im definetly signing up. Is it going to be a 300 or 450 round?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

We'll just shoot a 300 round with two practice


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> I'm in.


Glad to see a fellow Athens shooter :darkbeer:
Good luck!! 
I would shoot in this league if I could, but our nearest shop with an indoor range is too far away to make every week.


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

ill do it i shoot vegas once a week anyhow.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

is it just compounds or are recurves allowed to play?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

anything with a string and arrows can shoot:wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Glad to see a fellow Athens shooter :darkbeer:
> Good luck!!
> I would shoot in this league if I could, but our nearest shop with an indoor range is too far away to make every week.


Do you usually shoot a 5-spot round? If so, you may be able to shoot two back to back vegas rounds(60 arrows) and shoot every other week


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

For those of you worried about target faces,, 
Check this out:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056436305#post1056436305


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

im in


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

im in


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i got my second score for placer, 298 20x. I'll get pics up tonight


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

my two scores are 288 9x and 287 6x


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

let me get this straight

Vegas 3spot rules.
300 round
post picture of target with score.

anything else?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

iharangozo94 said:


> let me get this straight
> 
> Vegas 3spot rules.
> 300 round
> ...


nope


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i'm in


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

email sent


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

question: since i shoot recurve with fingers, i shoot outer tens as tens by default. are you compounders going to count outer tens as nines or tens during this league?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

XCalibre said:


> question: since i shoot recurve with fingers, i shoot outer tens as tens by default. are you compounders going to count outer tens as nines or tens during this league?


Compound shoots outer ten. It is X, 10, 9, etc. 

I have a score, but no pic of my target. I do have a pic of my practice end, if that helps. I will post it later today.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

my placers are a 287 6x and 287 10x


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

week 1: 277 (i forgot to make note of my X count)


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

293 12x


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i get a 295 14 for week 1, not bad for first day with a bows thats not mine


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i will post my week one score later today


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

week 1: 300 16X


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

296 with 13x's


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

this week score is a 293 with 12x


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

294 17x


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

295 17x


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

not too many pictures being posted...

299 21x


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

bow slayer said:


> not too many pictures being posted...
> 
> 299 21x


well then set the example :wink:


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

week 3 294 17X's/ I shot a whole 600 round on the target thats why its so shot up and the date on the camera is wrong


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

week 3: 279


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

this week score is 298 with 15x


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

this week is a 295 11X


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

this week was a 297 with 17x


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

week 4: 276 5x


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

week 5: 285 12x


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

XCalibre said:


> well then set the example :wink:


Ok, I think that insanely high scores require pictures. Anything above 295. Agreed? I think I shot a 298 today but I am not entering that score because I have no pics and even if I did that was on my practice target so it is full of other holes.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I got 4 scores:

292 12x
294 16x
292 12x
292 10x


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

3 scores
293 17X
294 20X
293 22X


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

295 10 x's pics tommorrow


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

296 16 X's this week 
Last week and this week pics


----------

